# SRAM Force Front Brakes squeaking



## Originalyappa (Aug 20, 2007)

I have recently bought the SRAM Force Groupset. 
I have ridden about 600km on it and from the very beginning and throughout i have found that my front brakes squeak really loudly when applied at high speeds while descending. 

I am on Mavic SSC SL wheels which are bought new at the same time as the Groupset.

Is there something i can do to fix this, or do i have to take it into the bike shop?
What is causing this?


----------



## edorwart (Aug 9, 2007)

There is a lot of adjustment to the force pads via the holder. Try setting your pads to "toe in" a little. This means that the front of the pad touches the braking surface of the rim before the rear of the pad. This is done by loosing the allen screw on the out side of the brake caliper on each side. Only a little toe in is needed.

Check out the article below, it should give you a few tips.

Good Luck.

http://www.bikeman.com/content/view/704/30/


----------



## Originalyappa (Aug 20, 2007)

wow, thanks, i will give that a try and i will let you know how it goes


----------

